# Ok, I got some more pics to critique. What do you think?



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Bonny is a 5 year old Quarter horse. I think she's got great confo, but I wanted to see what you guys thought! (Keep in mind that most of these pics are in the winter and she's REALLY fuzzy)

This one is us in November with my bitless bridle. I love that bridle.









This is us in the summer. 










Another one of her in the sun. She's a black, but the sun makes her hair turn copper. I think it's pretty.









Here's an old one of us in the spring of 06 right before she turned 5. 









What do you think of her? I'll try to get more pics up as soon as she sheds and the weather gets warmer!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Do you have better conformation shots for the members? Just standing square by her self?


----------



## savepitbulls (Jan 2, 2007)

From what I can see of her, she's a cute and well put together little mare.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah! Here are some ones of her solo.

Sorry about the cattle marker, I used her for a final.









Again, with cattle marker









This one is from the summer.









And this one's from the spring of 06


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Is she really that ugly?


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

I think she's beautiful!  

Lovely kind face too!


----------



## mokinho (Feb 11, 2007)

*she's a looker*

She looks GREAT! Seems to be really secure with you! I love that in a horse.


----------



## Bentley (Mar 2, 2007)

*Bonnie*

Her confirmation from what I can see from the pictures is beautiful. Her front shoulder/midsection/hindquarters should all be equal when measured, and they look like they are. Great slope to her shoulder, kind eye, good head, looks like she has strong, good sized feet. Nice, clean throatlatch, straight legs, good coupling--altogether a gorgeous horse!


----------



## Horse_love999 (Mar 17, 2007)

i think she is such a cutie. lol and to me it looks like she has great confo, she doesnt look spooky or like a wild horse, she looks like a sound, quiet, horse. You guys look great together. Good Buddies.
-chelsea-


----------



## Babyrowz (Mar 16, 2007)

she looks good for a quarter horse


----------



## Curly (Mar 21, 2007)

I dont care for her long face and ears and she holds her head too high for my taste. She has a TB look to her.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Ok, thanks to everyone but Curly because I asked for how her conformation looks, not for your personal taste. If I asked for what you liked in a horse, I would have asked. :!:


----------



## Curly (Mar 21, 2007)

I will change my wording then. Her head is too long and narrow in the nose bridge. Her ears are also too long. She has a TB look, not the QH look that one would expect from a well bred horse. 

Has she ever been roped off of? That would account for the head carriege and would not necessarily be anatomical. 

I do like her rump and tail set. :? 

I did not try to offend you.


----------



## Curly (Mar 21, 2007)

I also like her short back.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Curly said:


> I will change my wording then. Her head is too long and narrow in the nose bridge. Her ears are also too long. She has a tb look, not the qh look that one would expect from a well bred horse.


You opinion is your opinion. However, just because you believe your critique to be accurate certainly does NOT mean this horse isn't a well bred horse. Your critique is your opinion and doesn't necessarily mean it's an accurate one.


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks!!!  Thanks guys for your thoughts. I sometimes seem to think that her feet aren't upright enough, but I don't think they are.


----------



## Curly (Mar 21, 2007)

kristy said:


> Curly said:
> 
> 
> > I will change my wording then. Her head is too long and narrow in the nose bridge. Her ears are also too long. She has a tb look, not the qh look that one would expect from a well bred horse.
> ...


Agreed. My opinion is no more or less accurate than anyone elses. Including yours.


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

That was rather rude! :!:


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

> greed. My opinion is no more or less accurate than anyone elses. Including yours.


Yes, thank you for stating the obvious.
Please remember to be kind to other members. This critiquing section is meant to be helpful, not destructive.


----------



## equichick (Feb 28, 2007)

hi i think your qh is gorgeous, she looks very sweet!


----------



## Robyn-Niagara (Mar 7, 2007)

she's lovely! and looks safe too! but i would say she looks more of a bay colour (even when she isn't in the sun).


----------



## spoiledrottenpenner (Mar 26, 2007)

i think she looks nice but her but slops down ward a little to much for me but becides that i think she looks nice. :wink:


----------



## prettypalfrey (Mar 12, 2007)

She looks just like a quarterhorse we have at the farm. She is adorable. Does she have a fast lope? I love big bums on horses, they make sliding stops look so much cooler.


----------



## wee-lyndz (Mar 24, 2007)

I think you have a very pretty and honest looking horse................xxxxxx


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks guys! Yeah, she can have a really fast lope which is cool, but she also does this beautiful slow relaxed canter that I could fall asleep on! I'm gonna teach her to do sliding stops this summer when school is out. Right now, we're working on cantering, slidestop (a little one) then pivoting 180 degrees and picking up the canter on the other lead. So far she's doing really well, and her big butt helps with that! lol


----------

